
Do We Need Recessions? - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2c_7dU8shQ
======
peter_d_sherman
Key takeaways (for me at least):

1) GDP = Measure of Consumption

2) We've produced more than we can consume since about 1900.

3) _Consumer Confidence_ has a very important role in the Economy -- because
it is intricately, intricately intertwined with _credit_ AKA _borrowing_ \--
which is in turn, intricately, intricately intertwined -- with _spending_ ,
which of course, is the backbone of the Economy...

